# Post Depth for Trellis



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Simply move the post out further from the house.
No way is 12" deep no matter how much concrete you use going to work.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree---it will be to wobbly with only 12" deep posts--even with the concrete.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I built a trellis about 20 years ago and planted two trumpet vines in front of it for privacy from the neighbors. The vines have grown to completely cover it and it takes a lot of wind. No way would it still be standing if I only dug down to 12". I went to about 30" and used concrete.


----------

